

Ask PG: Is this where the name 'Arc' came from? - andreyf

"We live in the 80's extended into the 21st century. The only thing that's changed is the size. Windows XP has 70 million lines of code. It's impossible for Alan to believe that it has 70 million lines of content. Microsoft engineers don't dare prune it because they don't know what it all does. Cathedrals have 1 millionth the mass of pyramids. The difference was the arch. Architecture demands arches."<p>This is from a paraphrase of a (great) Alan Kay talk, here:<p>http://www.windley.com/archives/2006/02/alan_kay_is_com.shtml<p>Not asking if the quote was the direct inspiration, but if the reasoning was similar?
======
pg
<http://www.paulgraham.com/arcfaq.html>

------
narag
BTW, is there a way to save histories without upvoting them?

~~~
andreyf
No, but you can upvote it, and then downvote this comment ;)

~~~
narag
Thank you!, I had the strong urge to downvote something :-)

